# Meet Tracy and Eddie



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We had two more rescues in the southern California area this week-end. Their back yard breeder died and left three dogs with her sisters. They are not in great condition but are very cute little ones. They are having dentals and spay and neuters done today. You can see the little boy cant even close his mouth due to the tarter build up on his teeth. The vets think they will need to pull most of the teeth and they are both just 6 years old.
So your rescue donations are still helping so many.
I try to share most of the rescue's we get with all of you but know I have missed some in the past few months. Just so hard to keep up when we have so many this summer.
I think these two will be so happy to have new loving homes. They both weigh 4.5 lbs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Edie - it breaks my heart again.:smcry: Too much tarter to close his mouth.:w00t: I'd like all the people who defend BYB's to see that. :angry: They do look very cute and I'm praying they'll find a good home. Do you think they'll be able to go together?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I dont know Susan. We have had no adoption applications for the past month for any of our rescues. I think hard times for everyone have stopped people from applying. If you look on Pet finder for the Southern Calif. area there are over 1100 Maltese on there now. So we will be just luck to find homes for any of our rescues right now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I dont know Susan. We have had no adoption applications for the past month for any of our rescues. I think hard times for everyone have stopped people from applying. If you look on Pet finder for the Southern Calif. area there are over 1100 Maltese on there now. So we will be just luck to find homes for any of our rescues right now.


1100!!! OMG, that is such a shocking number for one breed in one area. Thank God for rescue though or those 1,100 wouldn't even be with us at all. :crying: Thank you all again for all that you do.:grouphug:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

So sad, 1100 is staggering, just breaks my heart. Thanks for sharing, I'm so glad these 2 little ones are out of the hands of that byb!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow 1,100:new_shocked: it breaks my heart, Tracy and Eddie deserve a loving home and so do the others.:smcry:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They're adorable,hope they get to stay together..
1100,makes the few feel like a drop in the ocean doesn't it? It's so beyond sad. My adoptees had rot and tarter like that.One of my adoptees Rylee is only 6, he has 2 teeth left poor little guy,the rot and tarter was so bad he couldn't close his mouth either and his teeth we so crowded,they practically stuck straigth out...
I just don't get it...Too bad animals can't vote,if animals and children voted they'd sure be treated much better....
People look at dogs as cattle,even cattle get treated better. I can't even think of treating any living thing like that...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That is horrifying! 1100?! :blink:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Such cute babies!:wub:

It's fluff like these the SHELTER CHALLENGE prize money would help...

Get EVERYONE you know to vote for AMERICAN MALTESE ASSOC. RESCUE in the


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

1100 Maltese?!?! 

Can some of the shelters pair up with other shelters to find homes??


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

1100???????? Heartbreaking! This is really very sad!!!!!


----------

